# @Stein-Profis: Fragen zur Imprägnierung von Steinen, Pflaster, Terrasse etc.



## CityCobra (20. Apr. 2009)

Servus!

Mein Garten wurde im Herbst letzten Jahres komplett umgestaltet (Bilder davon findet Ihr in meinen Alben).
Da ich möglichst lange Freude an der noch frischen Optik der Wege, Terrasse etc. haben möchte, überlege ich nun die Steine mit einer speziellen Imprägnierung zu versiegeln.
Ich verspreche mir davon das die Oberflächen weniger schmutz empfindlich werden, und der Stein somit besser geschützt wird.

Hier ein Link dazu:

http://www.hotrega.de/fachhandels-s...ein/poly-impraegnol-stein-impraegnierung.html

Hotrega Poly Imprägnol Stein-Imprägnierung - Klick für PDF!

Allerdings soll laut Beschreibung die Oberfläche völlig trocken sein.
Weil ich diesbezüglich etwas verunsichert war, habe ich mit telefonisch mit der Firma Hotrega in Verbindung gesetzt, und das Problem geschildert.

Mir wurde von einer netten freundlichen Mitarbeiterin geraten die Steine erst dann zu versiegeln wenn man nicht mehr mit einer erhöhten Nachtfeuchte rechnen muss, da es ansonsten evtl. zu einer Fleckenbildung auf den Stein-Oberflächen kommen könnte. 
Auch darf die behandelte Oberfläche während der Trocknungsphase 24 Stunden nicht mehr begangen werden.

Da mir das alles zu unsicher ist, gerade auch wegen einer noch evtl. erhöhten Nachtfeuchte, verschiebe ich das Projekt erstmal um einige Zeit.
Auch würde ich vorher gerne ein paar Meinungen der Experten hören, was die von der Idee halten?

Gibt es evtl. schon praktische Erfahrungen mit solchen Produkten, und spricht etwas gegen eine solche Imprägnierung?
Erfahrungsberichte habe ich noch keine gefunden, aber diese würden mich sehr interessieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Stein-Profis: Fragen zur Imprägnierung von Steinen, Pflaster, Terrasse etc.*

mir wurde mal dieses hier http://www.lithofin.de/frames.asp?page=loesungen_naturstein empfohlen, hab aber noch nicht die zeit gehabt mir alles durchzulesen - vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## Pammler (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Stein-Profis: Fragen zur Imprägnierung von Steinen, Pflaster, Terrasse etc.*

Ich habe in der Gartenlaube unglasierte Steinzeugfliesen gehabet. Die hatte ich mit nem Knauf-zeug aus dem Baumarkt imprägniert. Hat ein bischen geholfen. Wir haben trotzdem geschruppt und manch Dreck ist trotz Imprägnierung in das Steinzeug eingedrungen.  Ich habe dann 1 Jahr später glasierte Steinzeugfliesen drübergefliest. Jetzt hab ich Ruhe, ohne Imprägnierung. 
Weiß nicht ob dir das weiterhilft. Ich denke Imprägnieren hilft, aber nicht gegen alles was an Flecken kommen kann.


----------



## klaus e (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Stein-Profis: Fragen zur Imprägnierung von Steinen, Pflaster, Terrasse etc.*

Hallo Marc,
ich verstehe natürlich, dass ihr viel Geld in die Neugestaltung des Gartens investiert habt. Aber muss das Aussehen der Steine wirklich konserviert werden? 
Wenn die Pflanzen wachsen und ihrem natürlichen Jahresrythmus folgen, sollten meiner Ansicht nach auch die gestalterischen Elemente wie Wege und Mauern einen möglichst natürlichen Beitrag zum Gesamtbild liefern. 
Wir haben nach möglichst alten Steinen gehechelt, gejagt und sie schlussendlich "erbeutet". Die Gartenanlage sieht nunso aus, als wäre sie seit Jahrzehnten in dieser Weise angelegt und nicht erst vor fünf Jahren. Der Teich kam ja erst vor drei Jahren ins Spiel, ist aber vollständig integriert.
Mein Beitrag beantwortet natürlich nicht deine Frage, ist aber vielleicht eine nette Anregung für eine vollkommen neue Diskussion:
Klinisch rein, oder Natur nah?
Natürlich sind alle Gärten gestaltet, aber welches Ergebnis will man erzielen?
Strenge Rokkokostrukturen oder anscheinend wuchernde Wildniss?
Auf rege Statements freut sich schon der sonst eher zurückhaltende 
Klaus E

(Der aber auf kritischen Wegplatten hin und wieder dasMoos mit dem Spachtel sorgfältig entsorgt ...)


----------



## pippi264 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: @Stein-Profis: Fragen zur Imprägnierung von Steinen, Pflaster, Terrasse etc.*

Mit dem Klinkeröl hab ich die Klinker an der Wand eingeschmiert. Ob das was für dich ist weiß ich nicht, denn Ich lauf nicht draufrum.  

schau mal da


----------



## Jonas1975 (12. Mai 2016)

Eine Imprägnierung schützt vor Wettereinflüssen, Neuwachstum von __ Moos, Algen und Pilzen und verhindert frostbedingte Risse und Brüche der Oberfläche. Darüber hinaus ist eine imprägnierte Oberfläche gegen Öl- und Fettflecken weitgehend geschützt und somit leichter zu entfernen. Eine Imprägnierung bietet einen unsichtbaren Schutz, ohne das Erscheinungsbild der Oberfläche zu verändern.
Ich empfehle die Produkte von xxx. Gerade im Garten sollte man auf eine umweltfreundliche Imprägnierung achten.
Die Anwendung ist super einfach und die Ergebnisse einfach toll.
Edit: by Zacky - Link gelöscht - unerwünschte Werbung


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2016)

WERBUNG nein Danke


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2016)

Och menno, jetzt hab ich doch gehofft hier kommen mal Informationen.


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2016)

Klaus, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 

Zumal sehr viele Kleinstlebewesen auf die natürlichen Beläge an Steinen und Hölzern angewiesen sind
und Imprägnierungen alles wahllos, grossflächig und langfristig vernichten. 

Insofern halte ich händische Reinigung dort, wo es einem wichtig ist auch für besser. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, hier geht es im Normalfall aber um neu angelegte Wege und Terrassen. Also nichts was die Natur schon im Besitz hatte. 
Und diese Imprägnierungen dienen nur dem Schutz der Steine vor Umwelteinflüssen bzw. um Ausbildungen und möglichen Rost zu vermeiden.


----------



## pema (12. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> hier geht es im Normalfall aber um neu angelegte Wege und Terrassen


Jeder Weg und jede Terrasse wurde mal neu angelegt. Die einen vor 1 Jahr - die anderen vor hundert Jahren. Der natürliche Alterungsprozess von Steinen durch Belag  und Bewuchs macht doch erst den Charme eines Steinbelages aus. Wenn man sich allerdings fast weiße Terrassenplatten kauft und davon ausgeht, dass diese auch in den nächsten 20 Jahren weiß bleiben hat man viel zu tun (deshalb ist auch der Verkauf von Hochdruckreinigern so ein gutes Geschäft).
Ich schaue mir unsere Pflasterwege an und entferne - per Hand - die Pflanzen, die ich dort nicht will (da sie zu groß werden). Die Terrasse ist vor Jahrzehnten mit einem ziemlich hässlichen Klinkerbelag versehen worden und da wir dort viel Schatten haben, wachsen __ Moos, etc. ganz gut. O.k., schön finde ich das auch nicht, aber jetzt neue Platten verlegen und ständig mit dem Hochdruckreiniger alle Ameisen  und sonstiges wegspülen...ne, dann lieber die Energie und das Geld in sinnvollere Sachen stecken.
petra


----------



## troll20 (12. Mai 2016)

Hallo Petra, es gibt aber nicht nur weiße Steine die ewig weiß bleiben sollen. Teilweise ist die Qualität so mies das sich der dunkle Fugenmörtel, sprich die Pigmente daraus in den Stein ziehen.  Was sehr "toll " aussieht. Oder aber ein schönes grau plötzlich wunderschöne Rostflecken zeigt.
Usw usw, also Gründe für eine Imprägnierung gibt es viele


----------

